# Little dog litter box with big dogs?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Not sure where to put this question. 

I have 3 dogs my 2 big ones are very well potty trained. The little one can't hold it very long and is getting lazy. He is peeing all over the house now since we had to close the doggie door. We have to pick him up and bring him outside in the morning because he does not want to go out. He is a cat dog. 

I want to start creating him at night. Because the pee spots turn up in the morning. I let him out right before bed but it's not good enough. I am getting conceded it could be a medical problem and will have him checked. He does have bad little dog knees. I thinking creating him at night would be the best thing. Kind of rehouse train him. 

My husband likes the idea of a dog litter box. I think it's a bad idea seeing that we have 2 other dogs. I don't want the other dogs smelling pee in the house and think they can go too? Anyone have a big dog with a little dog that uses a litter box?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Pepper311 said:


> Not sure where to put this question.
> 
> I have 3 dogs my 2 big ones are very well potty trained. The little one can't hold it very long and is getting lazy. He is peeing all over the house now since we had to close the doggie door. We have to pick him up and bring him outside in the morning because he does not want to go out. He is a cat dog.
> 
> ...


I think it's a very good idea. If smelling pee made the other dogs pee in the house, wouldn't they already be peeing in the house? 

I'd plan to confine the little dog in a smallish area with the box while he gets used to it. And I'd also use something like pine shavings or pine pellets, not a sand or clay-type of cat litter.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Eevee was litterbox trained and Zoey never used the bathroom in the house. We started off on pee pads but she kept missing a little off of them so I switched to a cat box and actually used cat litter for her. Lol! Never had a problem. Now she goes outside like a big girl but it was SUPER helpful when she was little. I say go for it!!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

can you buy one of the pet gates that allow small animals to pass through, but not the big ones?
that's what i use for my cats. they have their own room where no other dogs can go.

petsmart carries the pet gates.
something like this....
Top Paw&#174 Extra Tall Pet Gate with Small Pet Door - Tension Mounted Gates - Gates - PetSmart


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> can you buy one of the pet gates that allow small animals to pass through, but not the big ones?
> that's what i use for my cats. they have their own room where no other dogs can go.
> 
> petsmart carries the pet gates.
> ...


Thanks everyone.

I had the idea of making it so the other dogs can't go in indy's room. I am going to create him at night for sure he can not be trusted. At our old house he had a doggy door to his own deck that was his potty Zone. Now in this new house it's like I need to re potty train him. 

I will look into a litter box.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

*Control Kitty Litter Box*



Pepper311 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I had the idea of making it so the other dogs can't go in indy's room. I am going to create him at night for sure he can not be trusted. At our old house he had a doggy door to his own deck that was his potty Zone. Now in this new house it's like I need to re potty train him.
> 
> I will look into a litter box.



Will post picture later, but we put our litter box for kitty up on end table in corner of our bedroom. Keeps dog out and kitty has easy access.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

*Litter Box Training*



Pepper311 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I had the idea of making it so the other dogs can't go in indy's room. I am going to create him at night for sure he can not be trusted. At our old house he had a doggy door to his own deck that was his potty Zone. Now in this new house it's like I need to re potty train him.
> 
> I will look into a litter box.



We are getting 8 week GSD in of March. This is first time we have not had a doggy door, but cannot do that with our Bengal.
So going to use litter box and when he tells me he knows the litter box is the correct location, we will put another litter box in the yard and take away the one in the house. Hopefully, that will make the transition from inside to outside easier. Of course, we will have to wait until his bladder can hold about 4 hours worth of pee, until then we will be crating, indoor potty box, and frequent trips to the backyard. ... keeping our fingers crossed. What is the best filler for the potty box?


----------

